# Blackhawk Leather Check Six Holster



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 14, 2013)

This is one of my favorite holsters for concealment.  Particularly for right behind the back.

http://www.blackhawk.com/product/Check-Six-Leather-Concealment,1153,1418.htm


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 14, 2013)

Looks nice, and seems that it would conceal as well as a high riding holster.  

How good is the retention?  Is it heavily dependent on a tightening screw, or is the leather itself a good stiff gripper?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 14, 2013)

It is a very stiff gripper.  I am fairly thin so carrying a full size semi-auto can be challenging particularly here in Las Vegas.  This one I usually carry on the right side of the back and I can carry a Glock 20 and nobody is the wiser.


----------



## Takai (Sep 14, 2013)

Never cared for small of the back. But, I tend to have to sit down a lot. I prefer strong side hip.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 14, 2013)

I prefer strong side hip any day.  However,  in a t-shirt I have a hard time pulling it off.


----------



## Takai (Sep 14, 2013)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I prefer strong side hip any day.  However,  in a t-shirt I have a hard time pulling it off.



I hear you.


----------

